# Groupon Coupon - 1/20/11 - FLL Water Taxi 50% off=> $10



## vacationhopeful (Jan 20, 2011)

Either the full day ticket for the Water Taxi for $10 and/or Miami South Beach ticket 50% for $19. Valid for use for 1 year.

Limit 1 deal. Can give 2 deals as gifts. Deal has tipped.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 20, 2011)

We have a trip planned to Pompano beach next month. We have never been there before. Is this something worth doing?

Jason


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 20, 2011)

Water Taxi for sure.
South Beach Trip is all day on the catermana with about 4 hrs in South Beach ... did it once a couple of years ago. Would do it again if the weather was nice. Might NOT do both in the same week.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 20, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Either the full day ticket for the Water Taxi for $10 and/or Miami South Beach ticket 50% for $19. Valid for use for 1 year.
> 
> Limit 1 deal. Can give 2 deals as gifts. Deal has tipped.



Thanks! I think I am going to buy this.

What do you mean 'deal has tipped'??

As an added head's up - I just called the water taxi. The regular water taxi runs all year long, with varying schedules. The South Beach Express ONLY runs until the end of April. This was important for me as we'll not be going to the area until summer.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 20, 2011)

Groupon gets a discounted rate because it promises so many will be sold to their members. The seller grants a discount for this "bulk" purchase. For the deal to "TIP", so many Groupon members need to offer up their credit cards - stated in the ad. When xx number buy, the deal "TIPS", everyones credit card gets charged, and we get emails with the discount coupon. After it "TIPS", we are just add on buyers who immediately pay & get the discount. 

Say 1000 is the tipping point - if only 554 units are 'sold' that deal does not 'tip'. (No discount and nothing is sold). But if 100 is the tipping point, when 100 buyers have committed, it tips and the computer does 100 sales immediately and 454 as the day goes on.

Deals last only as long as the clock is ticking.


----------



## suenmike32 (Jan 21, 2011)

Seemed like a good deal. While I was trying to sign up....the deal ended!
Story of my life. 
Mike


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Linda. This was my first time on Groupon and it's nice to know how it works.

I also referred my DH and bought a water taxi ride under him. I did get the $10 Groupon referral bonus but AFTER midnight so I couldn't use it to buy my DD's ticket. No biggie - I bought hers and will just have to wait until another deal appeals and use the bonus $$ then.

Thanks again for sharing this deal!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 21, 2011)

Also, often times you are  limited in the quantity you can purchase.

I tried to purchase 7 water-taxi tickets but was limited to 3. I didn't find out
the quantity limit until I tried to change it in the menu box - I put in 7 but it automatically changed the quantity to 3.

This varies with the deal being offered.


Richard


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 21, 2011)

How do you see all the deals for someplace? All I see is the one under "featured deal". Is there someplace to see the "non tipped" deals or other ones?

Jason


----------

